# هل هذه المادة الكيميائية هي عجينة السوفت



## neji (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم لقد تعرضت في موضوع عن غسيل السيارات إلى مادة صلبة تشبه عجين الخبز و لكن لم أجد لها أثرا في بلدنا.
بحثت في الأنترنيت و وجدت اسم لمادة أعتقد أنها المادة التى أبحث عنها .
الرجاء من له علم إجابتي و السلام عليكم.
انظر الملف المصاحب


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا يا اخى منظف اصطناعى انيونى بتركيز 90% ولذلك شكله مثل العجين وعند تخفيفة بالماء يصبح شفاف وليس سوفتنر وانت تستطيع تصنيع السوفتنر اذا وجدت الخامه الاصلية منه وهى نوعين المطرى الكاتيونى والمطرى الغير متأين ويذاب ايا منهما فى الماء الساخن بتركيز يفضل 20% لانه فى الاصل يكون قشور ويمكن اضافة حامض خليك لضبط الph مع اضافة مادة حافظة


----------



## neji (27 ديسمبر 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> هذا يا اخى منظف اصطناعى انيونى بتركيز 90% ولذلك شكله مثل العجين وعند تخفيفة بالماء يصبح شفاف وليس سوفتنر وانت تستطيع تصنيع السوفتنر اذا وجدت الخامه الاصلية منه وهى نوعين المطرى الكاتيونى والمطرى الغير متأين ويذاب ايا منهما فى الماء الساخن بتركيز يفضل 20% لانه فى الاصل يكون قشور ويمكن اضافة حامض خليك لضبط الph مع اضافة مادة حافظة


 

شكرا لك أخي عبد القادر على هذه المعلومات ولكن لي بعض الأسئلة المحيرة.
كيف يستعمل مطري لصنع منظف للسيارات وهو ليس مادة منظفة في خلطة من هذه المادة و الماء و فقط
مع الشكر مسبقا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اذكر لى التركيبة لو سمحت


----------



## neji (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.
إليك أخي الخلطة
​ *المكونات** :*​ الكمية اللزمة لتصنيع 1 لتر من الشامبو :​ 150 جم عجينة سوفت​ مارلوفين ( سيميسول ) 50 ملل​ روائح حسب الطلب​ الوان حسب الطلب ​ *طريقة التحضير** :*​ نحضر نصف لتر من الماء و نقوم بالتسخين, ثم تتم اضافة 150 جم من العجينة و التقليب لمدة 3 دقائق ,حتى يندمج الماء مع العجينة و يصبح ذو قوام سميك , يجب مراعاة  أن العجينة لا تذوب الا في الماء الساخن .​ تتم اضافة 450 ملل من الماء مع التقليب , ثم نضيف 50 جم من مادة االسيميسول الى المحلول .​


----------



## neji (29 ديسمبر 2010)

neji قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.
> إليك أخي الخلطة
> *المكونات** :*​ الكمية اللزمة لتصنيع 1 لتر من الشامبو :​ 150 جم عجينة سوفت​ مارلوفين ( سيميسول ) 50 ملل​ روائح حسب الطلب​ الوان حسب الطلب ​ *طريقة التحضير** :*​ نحضر نصف لتر من الماء و نقوم بالتسخين, ثم تتم اضافة 150 جم من العجينة و التقليب لمدة 3 دقائق ,حتى يندمج الماء مع العجينة و يصبح ذو قوام سميك , يجب مراعاة  أن العجينة لا تذوب الا في الماء الساخن .​ تتم اضافة 450 ملل من الماء مع التقليب , ثم نضيف 50 جم من مادة االسيميسول الى المحلول .​



السلام عليكم
أين الرد يا أخي عبد القادر


----------



## neji (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم مازلت انتظر ردا من الإخوة فهل من مجيب؟


----------



## neji (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته.
هل لا يوجد من له جواب؟


----------



## neji (8 يناير 2011)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## neji (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مازلت انتظر هل من مجيب؟


----------



## COCl2 (21 يناير 2011)

ما فهمت عليك شي
قصدك شامبو و لا منظف سيارات؟
بدك تركيب المادة اللي عرضتها بملف pdf؟ 
ولا انت مابتعرف المادة شو هي بالأصل وبدك تعرف اسمها؟
او بدك تعرف اسمها و تركيبها؟
مكونات المادة فوق: بملف ال pdf 
Benzenesulfonic acid 
C10-16-alkyl derivatives , مشتقات الكيل (C10-16 ما فهمتها) غالبا القصد استر من أجل الرائحة
sodium salts أظن ملح الصوديوم من حمض كبريتونيك البنزين
Sodium sulfate (solution محلول كبريتات الصوديوم
MSS ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
Water ماء

يمكن كلامك لكن انا ما فهمت


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 يناير 2012)

نحن فى حاجه لقاموس كيماوى مختلف يوضح الاسم التجارى ومقابله الكيماوى هل من مستعد
مهندس محمود حماد


----------



## nassim.hipnas (6 يناير 2012)

http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00AMHQYZacaiot/Speedy-Soft-Paste-Car-Wax-A1003-.jpg
أظن انها عجينة سوفت


----------



## nassim.hipnas (7 يناير 2012)

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...I2M_JZH5dBorOk_Ib9z5rS8kAG7-VGfltRga0P5ZBnbjA


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## ramez ramez (7 مايو 2017)

السلام عليكم كيف حال الجميع اذا تتكرمون ونعرف تركيبة عجينة السوفت انا دورت وسالت عنها ولا من مجيب


----------

